# Steamer / Steam Mop



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Talk to me about these ? 

We have a fairly large ceramic tile area - the other half wants a Steam mop ? 

Anybody got one if so which one 

Or would a steamer with all the attachments be better


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Tescos had a good deal the other day, Karcher SC1 Premium with all the floor attachments for £45, We got one and its really good for the kitchen and bathroom floors


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

We ditched out Kartcher in favour of the vax 15 in 1. 

Much better and easier to use.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Get a steamer with floor mop attachment. You can then use it on the car😉


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

We've got The Shark (I think it's called that) , Missus wasn't interested in any other brand she wanted The Shark


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We've got a VAX that is a floor steamer and also the main part comes out so you can use it as a handheld steamer for windows etc.

It also has a granulated filter that gets rid of stuff in the water so that when the steam dries it doesn't leave any residue.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> We've got a VAX that is a floor steamer and also the main part comes out so you can use it as a handheld steamer for windows etc.
> 
> It also has a granulated filter that gets rid of stuff in the water so that when the steam dries it doesn't leave any residue.


sounds pretty similar to the one we use. usually on sale in Amazon deals, picked our up for £60 reduced from £160 (from memory)


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Steam mops are absolutely hopeless, trust me. I've been there done that. My kitchen diner area is 7x6m. I've tried a high end steam mop and also a Vax hard floor cleaner with rotating scrubbing bristles, also completely hopeless (but slightly better than the steam mop).

I don't understand how so many people have steam mops. The only situation I can think that it would be good in, is if you have a small kitchen and you use it daily. 

You can't beat a proper mop and bucket with added floor detergent. Just trust me.


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

I've got a vax steam mop with built in detergent tank. All of the downstairs is tiled with light grey tiles apart from the lounge.It take less than half an hour to steam the lot and keeps it looking like new and smells fresh.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> sounds pretty similar to the one we use. usually on sale in Amazon deals, picked our up for £60 reduced from £160 (from memory)


lol that's where I got mine from 

Actually, just dug the old order out, even cheaper now...

Vax Steam Mop S7 2-in-1 Upright and Handheld Steam Cleaner: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link, only gone n bought one :doublesho

(must stop being impulsive)


----------

